# sore throat



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

so i just woke up this morning and my throat hurt a little and it's now later and my throats hurts more how do i cure this with home remedies also what soothes it?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Honey maybe some hot tea with honey. But I know you know that if you have a fever or blisters on your throat--get someone to look--then you need to go to the dr or one of those clinics that take everybody without appt. My GD had a sore throat last weekend, a little fever but nothing that looked bad in her mouth. Then on Monday morning, a gland in her neck was swollen and hurt. DH took her to one of those clinics and they did a swab and GD had strep. Who knew.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry you're not feeling well...Try gargling with a solution of warm water with lots of salt in it several times during the day, hope it works for you...If not a trip to the doctor might be in order.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sick too I went to work at my parks job on Thursday we start at 7 am. I thought to myself boy I feel great I have so much energy. I had also been feeling depressed. I felt like I could tackle the world with a new attitude. They even let me use a hedge trimmer for the first time.
At lunch I started getting a sore throat I could barley sleep that night. My other job at the( I don't like store) started at 6am both Friday and Saturday. I cant afford to call in sick so its been really awful. I have the flu and have been so cold. I have to work in a cooler. Good news is I finally have two days off in a row so the sisters and I are in bed trying to feel better. I would love to be a kid again and have someone bring me some chicken soup.
I hope you are better. Mine turned in to a really bad cough and runny nose. Did yours?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

There is a spray for sore throats they sell at the drug store. It has been a long time since I needed any, but was out of town for a funeral and came down with a bad sore throat, bought some of the spray and it really helped.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

Suzi said:


> I'm sick too I went to work at my parks job on Thursday we start at 7 am. I thought to myself boy I feel great I have so much energy. I had also been feeling depressed. I felt like I could tackle the world with a new attitude. They even let me use a hedge trimmer for the first time.
> At lunch I started getting a sore throat I could barley sleep that night. My other job at the( I don't like store) started at 6am both Friday and Saturday. I cant afford to call in sick so its been really awful. I have the flu and have been so cold. I have to work in a cooler. Good news is I finally have two days off in a row so the sisters and I are in bed trying to feel better. I would love to be a kid again and have someone bring me some chicken soup.
> I hope you are better. Mine turned in to a really bad cough and runny nose. Did yours?


ya actually mine did too.
thx for all the help guys i feel a lot better today and i decided just to take an extra day to relax and hang out with my little dh (darling havanese) but i have a slight cough and i keep a box of tissues on hand but i am glad i don't feel uke: anymore


----------

